# Is a tune-up possible to DIY?



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes, it's generally pretty simple. I'd change the wires - they're not that expensive. And get yourself a spark plug socket if you don't have one.

I think it's kind've funny that changing plugs is a tuneup these days. When I started doing my own 40+ years ago there was a lot more to it.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks - any preference on manufacturer? For the wires and the plugs?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get the best wires that you can----I suggest the Hyundi parts---You got 105,000 miles on the last set.


Oops---I thought --Well,obviously you want wires for your car--

Nice save,BryantS


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

I think that I would just suggest Hyundai parts. Don't forget the pcv valve and the fuel filter if they haven't been done also.


----------



## SDC (Feb 18, 2009)

The fuel filter in that car is in the tank....could be a little difficult for someone who doesn't even no how to do plugs and wires....no offense :whistling2:

You need to remove the rear seat. If you want the instructions...here you go...

http://www.ehow.com/how_6208514_replace-filter-2005-hyundai-elantra.html

​


----------



## BryantS (May 26, 2009)

very true


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Well too late...I got plugs and wires from Napa. The plugs were the exact same manufacturer as the old ones (NKG I think). I did get the "premium" wires they offered. Car started fine last night and this morning. I am not sure if I'm being paranoid (I probably am) but could an incorrect installation of plugs/wires lead to slight vibration of the steering wheel when driving? It might not be anything new, I am just paying closer attention after changing the plugs.

I'll probably let the mechanic do the fuel filter, but I don't think it's been done yet. 


PCV valve...how hard is that to change?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

secutanudu said:


> Well too late...I got plugs and wires from Napa. The plugs were the exact same manufacturer as the old ones (NKG I think). I did get the "premium" wires they offered. Car started fine last night and this morning. I am not sure if I'm being paranoid (I probably am) but could an incorrect installation of plugs/wires lead to slight vibration of the steering wheel when driving? It might not be anything new, I am just paying closer attention after changing the plugs.
> 
> I'll probably let the mechanic do the fuel filter, but I don't think it's been done yet.
> 
> ...


I would let someone else do the full filter. A spark from any where static or who know's. and than history ?


----------



## huynh (Sep 8, 2010)

If you want to try, then replacing the fuel filter from the tank is not so hard. You can save $$$ too. 

It happened that I had to replace my Windstar fuel pump. The car shops would charge around 225-300 dollars (just for the labor!), so I tried and got it done!

When you buy the PCV valve, you can ask where it is located in your car. It is quite easy. I can do it; you can do it too!


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

A pcv valve is a calibrated vacuum leak use an OEM.


----------



## forresth (Feb 19, 2010)

not always so simple.

can you get to all of your plugs?

I've seen some vehicles that need the removal of the intake manifold or other similar crap.


----------



## kt82 (Jan 28, 2009)

has any one tried the online manuels fronm Auto zone. the Chiltons and Haynes just show blurry pictures


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

kt82 said:


> has any one tried the online manuels fronm Auto zone. the Chiltons and Haynes just show blurry pictures


The online instructions at Autozone says you have to remove the engine cover. That shouldn't be too big of a deal, since it isn't the plenum (which requires a gasket to reinstall).

If it were me, I would sign up for Alldata rather than use autozones free instructions.

http://www.alldatadiy.com/?gclid=CNaCvLCzi6oCFcV_5QodUQojyw


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as changing a fuel filter that is built into the fuel pump, which is located within the gas tank: Would you like to see the photos of my cousins four-bay shop after the fire? One of his best mechanics was changing the fuel pump/filter in a Ford pick-up truck, had dropped the tank with a special jack just for this, and while they were away from the truck-----it exploded. Thankfully no one was hurt nor burnt. The State Fire Marshall's inspector ruled that they did not have a "ground strap" which would have been connected to the building and then the gas tank to prevent a static spark. No one is sure how the spark generated, but it did. The new building has plenty of "static grounding straps".


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

Gas has a pretty high flash point (compared to say acetylene), but static could do it. Usually it takes a spark or open flame somewhere to ignite the fumes. Thus, dropping a fuel tank is best done in a well ventilated area with fire extinguishers at hand. On my mini-van, you need to use a brass punch, or better yet at wooden dowel, to break loose the fuel pump lock-ring. This is a job I'd rather pay for than do myself, but my fuel filter is inline on the frame rail. It's hard to believe a manufacturer would put a fuel filter in such an inaccessible location as inside the tank.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

A few things, even though the OP made this post a LONG time ago:

The Elantra does have an in-tank fuel filter. You do not need to remove the tank to get to it. Removing the rear seat will give you access to a cover plate, which lets you get to the fuel filter. http://www.elantraxd.com/DIY/fuel.php (P.S. I help run this site, not a plug for it, but it's relevant info. There are pictures in this DIY, versus the one on ehow that only describes it).

Regarding dropped gas tanks starting fires, a shop just down the street burned to the ground about a week ago from the same thing. The ignition point was identified as a drop light. One mechanic got burned - the guy who dropped the gas tank - but it was only to his arms and he is expected to recover. The rest of the people got out. A few cars inside the shop also burned up.


----------



## DoctorWho (Jun 21, 2011)

Did you manage to install them okay?

lol, nevermind, just realized how old this thread is.


----------



## secutanudu (Mar 15, 2009)

Ha, didn't expect to see this thread active again.

I did change out the plugs and wires, went fine. That's all I did...the fuel filter is in the gas tank, so I didn;t do that.


----------

